# Rats, hamster, piggies, cages - pic heavy



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:Hi so a few pics:

Here's my double ferplast furet - I diy'd it myself. I'm upgrading to an aurora 600 soon, but I have to say I have loved this cage and with it flat packing so easily it will be my boys weekend away home.

Different layouts:



http://i1084

[URL=http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/kat04kt/media/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/1086_292031030916328_1468804078_n.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j411/kat04kt/Facebook/Timeline%20Photos/1086_292031030916328_1468804078_n.jpg

Absolutely awesome pic I was able to take! The boys were being intro'd at the time in a bare Jenny. Left to right: Theo, Oliver, Miles, Benji, Jackson.



Boys night.....



Cuddles:



A cheeky rescue boy Theo. His backstory is horrid but he's lived with me now for over 6mths and is a bundle of joy and contented little rattie.



Miles and Jackson. Owner didn't want them they hadn't been handled for months before they came to me.



squish!



Theo and Benji - I spy you Mummy!



Jean Claude van Ham - still looking fabulous at 2 years old!!



Custom built guinea pig cage:



2nd Level hay tub added:



xxxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You are very nifty with the DIY aren't you :thumbsup: And the rats are so expertly trained to sit and pose  

How easy is that furet cage to clean out now you have doubled it? I'm only asking so anyone wishing to copy can get an opinion. 

But thank you for the pics and you've made the most of all the space in that rat cage, they must be very happy in there :thumbsup:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I Have a single one and it takes me an hour to do when only wiping the bars down and an hour and a half when the whole things goes through the shower in complete bits. Should only be ten mins more surely? Xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

LOVE your rats group shots.....each time i look at rat photos on here i get more rat broody....my hubby would have a blue fit! :eek6:


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Great pics 

My boys are in a single furet, but there's a planned upgrade in the next few months. But then, there are only two of them.

And Jean Claud van Ham officially has the most awesome hammie name ever!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Cleaning wise - it's very easy. The two large front doors and opening roof make spot cleans/substrate replenish a doddle. 

I have the knack now for taking it apart and putting it back together fairly quickly - this cage is definitely easier to clean (and keep clean) than a Jenny. I despised the Jenny for its poor access - to simple change a potty meant the whole thing needed to be unclipped!

The measurements are 70cm long x 50cm wide by 150cm height. The downside to this cage is the lack of floor space - it doesn't quite fall into the category of tall and narrow cages but it's not too far off, ok for younger rats but elderly rats may struggle as all the "space" is high up.

According to the cage calculator it can hold 9 rats if the space is used widely - I think this is way out. For the majority of time it's held 3 adult bucks, and then for the last month or so 5 adult bucks and I feel it's at maximum capacity now - hence the upgrade as I'm getting 2 more rats.


I think the cage is wonderful for a group of 3-4, a total palace and way better than the cages intended for 5 or less rats because of the height. Plus you can always pick up second hand ferplast furets pretty cheap  

Still I'm very much looking forward to getting the Aurora 600 - but the ferplast furet diy tower would wins hands down for me compared to cages such as the Jenny, Freddy etc but then cages are such a matter of personal preference!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

kat04kt said:


>


that picture is fabulous!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love the rats and the photos. I also have a terrible hatered of Jenny's and upgraded to the Aurora 450. I'm fairly happy with it. I have a couple of kittens( just about to start intros this weekend and I'm very nervous) in thefuret plus and agree that it's a great wee cage. Good luck with the 600


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Great pics! And great job with the double Ferplast , I tried to fix two together a while ago and it did not go well  it was stable, but nowhere near as good as yours.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

fatrat said:


> Great pics! And great job with the double Ferplast , I tried to fix two together a while ago and it did not go well  it was stable, but nowhere near as good as yours.


Did you cut four of the poles in half?

Mine goes - half pole, full pole and then half pole and the whole thing is very stable. I've secured some of the sides with cable ties also 
xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

metame said:


> that picture is fabulous!


Was just about to say that myself..line up guys time for your pics


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> Did you cut four of the poles in half?
> 
> Mine goes - half pole, full pole and then half pole and the whole thing is very stable. I've secured some of the sides with cable ties also
> xx


I did not... I should've thought of that  thanks for the tip!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

fatrat said:


> I did not... I should've thought of that  thanks for the tip!


Here's a video of my cage - ignore all the rambling and if you skip to the part with the cage I show briefly how I built it  Good luck!

Guinea Pig, Rat Room Tour + Diet and Treats - YouTube


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

p.s in that video the cage is quite bare but we were still working through intros at the time


----------

